# How long does your co2 last? What is your recipe?



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

How long does your co2 last? 
What is your recipe? (to include measurements and eqiupment)
What size tank?
Do you remove it at night or let it keep going?

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

IME, the larger the CO2 tank, the better, it will last you longer and the cost difference is not much ($4-$8 difference) compare to the cost of refilling/exchanging tanks 2.5lb and 5lb tanks... I have 10lb/20lb cylinders now and the 10lb is hooked up on my 37gal's glass diffuser with 2bps, 20psi, running 24/7... It last between 7-8mos mark...


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

oh sorry khanzer22 this was for aDIY and i did not specify thats my fault. 

Elliot


----------



## tayad (Nov 5, 2011)

yeast and sugar last about a month for me


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok but what is your recipe?
size container?
ratio of sugar to yeast?
how do you impliment your co2?


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

doubleott05 said:


> How long does your co2 last?
> What is your recipe? (to include measurements and eqiupment)
> What size tank?
> Do you remove it at night or let it keep going?
> ...


I keep mine only 24/7

i use 2L of water and add 2.5 cups of sugar
1/8 tsp champagne/wine yeast 
1/4 tsp baking soda

generally lasts 1-2 months


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

now thats what im looking for 

where do you get your champagne/wine yeast?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Any home brewing supply. The yeast strain that gives the most bang for your buck is distillers yeast. It's designed to net you a 20% abv. In our application, it is the energizer bunny.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks digital


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Kevin Jones said:


> I keep mine only 24/7
> 
> i use 2L of water and add 2.5 cups of sugar
> 1/8 tsp champagne/wine yeast
> ...


that sounds like it's not putting out anywhere near co2 needed for anything more than 5 gallons.

I made a post a couple days ago on how I regulate my co2 in this section.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

I follow a simple recipe I believe I've seen on here before multiple times. My tank is 29 gallons, it runs 24/7 by ceramic diffuser.

2L bottle
3/4 filled w/ lukewarm water
2 cups sugar
1 tsp. yeast

I change it every two weeks, by that time bubbles are still coming however they slow down drastically. Works for me.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

digital_gods said:


> Any home brewing supply. The yeast strain that gives the most bang for your buck is distillers yeast. It's designed to net you a 20% abv. In our application, it is the energizer bunny.


exactly

i use a yeast that is functional up to 19% ... but close enough


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Kevin Jones said:


> exactly
> 
> i use a yeast that is functional up to 19% ... but close enough


If I were to use these wine type yeast would I need to change my ratio? More sugar or less yeast?


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

aquaman555 said:


> If I were to use these wine type yeast would I need to change my ratio? More sugar or less yeast?


should be the same ratio you're used to. the idea is to have the yeast live and last longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

singolz said:


> should be the same ratio you're used to. the idea is to have the yeast live and last longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see, so I could possibly go 3 maybe 4 weeks with a wine yeast compared to 2 weeks with the cheap regular stuff I use.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

i have had wine yeast cultures produce decently at 8 weeks old, but there is a lowdown at 4-6 weeks


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

im gonna have to go get some of this wine stuff

-Elliot


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

I am using the nutrafin canister. I normally fill to the first tab with white sugar, then top up to second tab with boiling water and leave to cool to about 30 degrees centigrade before adding half a teaspoon bread yeast, the sort used for breadmaking machines which you can buy from the supermarket. (Im in UK). This week I discovered I had a large jar of golden syrup in the cupboard which was out of date. I decided to use it in the place of sugar, using the same volume filled it up to the first tab (about a couple of inches in the bottom). It was slower to start, but now it has started, I am getting larger and faster bubbling than with the sugar. I normally change my mixture after about a week as it slows down. I will let you know how the syrup compares and next time will add more scientific measures.

PS I realised you might not get golden syrup in the US, but apparently it is partially inverted sugar syrup, used in baking. When I was a child we used to call it Treacle, but it is not dark treacle. The brand in the UK is Tate and Lyle. I cant post a link yet apparently, but the manufacturer says "For those of you who are scientifically minded… the sucrose molecule splits in half to give glucose and fructose sugars. This inverted syrup is blended back with the original syrup to give a partially inverted syrup. The secret of Lyle's Golden Syrup is the final blend of sucrose, glucose and fructose, which allows the syrup to be so thick and velvety without crystallizing. "


----------

